# Another Bribie trip? Wednesday 15th Aug?



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Who's up for another fish around the beacon?

Usual squire there again today, and plenty of tuna and bird activity. It was rather lumpy with the 10/15k winds, but very manageable.

I was thinking a slightly later start, say 0800? Can do an early start if I must


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Mark

Know what you mean about the tuna. I was out there yesterday morning and the tuna were everyehere. Couldn't get a hookup tho. Love to join you tomorrow but gotta work : (

good luck


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Mate,

I will be there tomorrow, but I might be the a little earlier. Just look out for a Green P13 I will be around the beacon somewhere 

Ben


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

xerubus said:


> .....snip....but very manageable.........snip....


ummm, less manageable for me  :?


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

I was planning on being there, but now I have a funeral to go to.  Not mine, so I'll be coming back  
How inconvenient! 
huh!...What the??? ......was that a lighting strike! :shock: :shock: 
She was a lovely lady with a great sense of humour, so I guess that's why the lightning missed me. :lol: :lol: 
Good luck guys.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

was planning on being there but now have work commitments so ill see you gus next time

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Okay.. I'll be there somewhere between 0600 and 0800.

Alby.. sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

Alby said:


> I was planning on being there, but now I have a funeral to go to.  Not mine, so I'll be coming back
> How inconvenient!
> huh!...What the??? ......was that a lighting strike! :shock: :shock:
> She was a lovely lady with a great sense of humour, so I guess that's why the lightning missed me. :lol: :lol:
> ...


Me also Alby   The laying to rest of Mal's [a friend of Alby and myself] mum in Caloundra.
Had the yak ready to go when my wife rang and said it's today. :shock:


----------

